# 26 inch vs 28 inch



## canes1123 (Aug 27, 2011)

So is there any difference or just preference? This would be for duck and goose hunting.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I don't want to hijack your thread but there is another option that you might want to consider....24 inch barrel.

I have shot a Benelli M1 with a 24 inch barrel for over ten years. I stricly hunt geese over decoys and lots of pheasants. Because of the short barrel, the gun is great when using a lay-down blind while hunting geese and really quick on flushing roosters.

If or when this gun wears out.....I will definately buy another one with 24 inch barrel.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It's all personal taste, get what you like.

I have always felt much smoother with a 30" tube, settle for 28" on some of my shotguns.

But, most of the time I am carrying an over under, so it's a lot shorter than most overall. I do carry my model 12 with 30" full choke for pheasants and love it to death, but mostly because my wife has latched onto my citori for pheasant hunting.


----------



## canes1123 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, I bought a Remington Versa Max with a 28 inch. And it shoots great and feels much lighter than the 7.7 lbs they say it is.

Thanks again


----------

